# airborne while nursing



## poopzmom (Jul 29, 2006)

after just getting over the flu while having a 2 year old and 4 month old ebf twins I have been told by a lot of people they swear by Airborne to boost my immune system. I went to order some online and its says not to take while pregnant or breastfeeding. Here are the ingredients:

Herbal Extract Proprietary Blend: Maltodextrin, Lonicera (Flower), Forsythia (Fruit), Schizonepeta (Aboveground Parts), Ginger (Dried Rhizome), Chinese Vitex (Fruit), Isatis (Root), Echinacea (Aboveground Parts). Amino Acids Blend: Glutamine (as L-Glutamine), Lysine (as L-Lysine HCl). Other Ingredients: Sorbitol, Sodium Bicarbonate, Citric Acid, Potassium Bicarbonate, Natural Lemon-Lime Flavor, Polyethylene Glycol, Mineral Oil, Sucralose.

Does anyone know why I would not be able to take it?


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Nothing stands out, but I did google lonicera and found this:
"Honeysuckle is not recommended in pregnant or breastfeeding women due to a lack of available scientific evidence."
http://www.healthline.com/natstandar...nt/honeysuckle

Also: "Avoid in individuals with a known allergy or hypersensitivity to honeysuckle (Lonicera spp.) or its constituents. Itchy raised blisters on the wrist have been reported after pulling Hall's Japanese honeysuckle (Lonicera japonica holliana)."

I also found this about herbs and breastfeeding: http://www.breastfeeding.com/reading_room/herbs.html


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I wouldn't be comfortable taking something with an ingredients list that long. Too many questionable. Everyone tells me Zicam works better. Plain ascorbic acid gets rid of anything in just a few hours IME.


----------

